# Proof of the Lamentable Idiocy of God Deniers. Turn 'em or burn 'em!



## EverGreen1231 (Dec 16, 2015)

... Just kidding.

I'm not going to be around the computer much till next year and I want to wish you folks a Merry Christmas.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 17, 2015)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 17, 2015)

Merry Xmas and Happy New Year


----------



## 660griz (Dec 17, 2015)

Safe and Happy Holidays to ya.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 17, 2015)

EverGreen1231 said:


> ... Just kidding.
> 
> I'm not going to be around the computer much till next year and I want to wish you folks a Merry Christmas.



Have a merry Christmas and a happy New Year.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 17, 2015)

Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------

